# How much wood in 5x7 dump trailer?



## slate (May 26, 2015)

Has one row of boards around the top edges and seller doesn't stack it, but packs it pretty tight. Does not round off top very much. Claims its a "loose cord" and would be .8 to .9 of a stacked cord. I think it's less. More like .7 of a stacked cord. Any estimates?

Also claims no one sells stacked cords. Everyone is selling "loose cords."


----------



## johneh (May 26, 2015)

How deep is the trailer?
My 5x8 x2 trailer stacked to the top but not over holds 2/3
of a cord when stacked in the crib. So it depends on the height of the trailer
A 5x7x3 trailer would hold 105 cubic ft. so a little better than 2/3 cord but less than 1 cord
The way my father in-law taught me about a cord of wood
It has to be stacked squirrel tight but chipmunk loose for proper drying
As far as I'm concerned there is not such thing as a loose cord
A cord is 4feet by 4 feet by 8 feet  4x4x8 or 128 cubic feet stacked as above


----------



## Woody Stover (May 26, 2015)

How tall are the sides? I have a 5x8 but the sides are only about 1'. If I stack a load as much as possible without worrying about wood falling out, I think it's somewhere around a half cord. I'll have to check when I load it again in a few days. A rule of thumb I've seen is that a pickup load is 1/3 cord tossed in, 1/2 cord stacked...I guess that's even with the top.


----------



## slate (May 26, 2015)

Yeah I'm not sure the depth. I only got the length and width. Looked maybe 2 ft deep. But it seems like 2/3 of a cord could be about right. Certainly not 90% of a cord!


----------



## slate (May 26, 2015)

Could be 5x7x3. If that's a little better than 2/3 of a cord that would add up to the delivery I got. Thanks everyone


----------



## slate (May 26, 2015)

No it's gotta be 5x7x2 with wood crowned a little, thrown in pretty tight, not stacked. No way it's 9/10 of a cord and I can't imagine it's even 8/10.


----------



## rdust (May 26, 2015)

From my experience a loose tossed cord takes up somewhere around 180 cubic feet.  If I loose toss my trailer which is 16x7x2 a cord fills it up pretty good, this is tossing without any regard for filling gaps so your mileage may vary.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 26, 2015)

I have a 6x10 with 14" sides, when fully loaded I think I'm about 2/3 of cord


----------



## Ashful (May 26, 2015)

rdust said:


> From my experience a loose tossed cord takes up somewhere around 180 cubic feet.  If I loose toss my trailer which is 16x7x2 a cord fills it up pretty good, this is tossing without any regard for filling gaps so your mileage may vary.


Gubment weights and measures doc's usually list a cord at 85 cu ft solid wood, so 1.5x volume when "stacked tight," as the regulation calls it. Your 180 cu ft loose would be 2.1x solid wood volume.

That's more than I expected, but have no experience to contradict.  Just thinking out loud...


----------



## billb3 (May 26, 2015)

Planning on stacking it so it dries better or just throwing  tarp over it  in October ?


----------



## claydogg84 (May 26, 2015)

What the hell is a "loose cord"? The guy sounds shady... It's either a cord of wood, or it isn't.


----------



## Newwave (May 26, 2015)

I'm reminded of a quote by some wood seller reported on here, "I don't sell no dictionary cords".  Indeed.


----------



## rdust (May 26, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Gubment weights and measures doc's usually list a cord at 85 cu ft solid wood, so 1.5x volume when "stacked tight," as the regulation calls it. Your 180 cu ft loose would be 2.1x solid wood volume.
> 
> That's more than I expected, but have no experience to contradict.  Just thinking out loud...



I've got zero ways to prove or disprove any of it, just reporting how I see it.  Here is a picture of a cord of wood on my trailer.(16x7x2)  It was stacked before I loaded the trailer so no guessing that it's a cord.


----------



## Jags (May 27, 2015)

Not sure about split wood as I have no reason to haul split stuff, but when dealing with rounds I find that I run out of weight capacity before I run out of room.  With a single 3500# axle maxed out it is just shy of a cord.  Remember that a cord of oak (as one example) is just under 4000#.  Be safe out there.


----------



## Ncountry (May 27, 2015)

rdust said:


> I've got zero ways to prove or disprove any of it, just reporting how I see it.  Here is a picture of a cord of wood on my trailer.(16x7x2)  It was stacked before I loaded the trailer so no guessing that it's a cord.
> 
> View attachment 158332



Looks and sounds about right .. I sold thousands of cords of wood . Not stacked. I averaged 230 -250 cubic feet per full cord of split wood averaging 15" long. Years of selling wood with 0 customers complaining that  they were short changed. When I 1st started I would stack it up and then throw on the truck to get the average.


----------

